# Anyone getting weird errors?



## Bob Hubbard

such as partial page loads, broken displays or a -huge- top part that pauses then squishes itself to normal when loading a page?

Trying to see if its just me, or if somethings gone wonky with MT.

Thanks!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *such as partial page loads, broken displays or a -huge- top part that pauses then squishes itself to normal when loading a page?
> 
> Trying to see if its just me, or if somethings gone wonky with MT.
> 
> Thanks! *




No Errors on MT yet in the Chat room some peopel are still ahving the drop issue such as Ender.

That is the only complaint I have heard recently 

I hope this helps


----------



## tshadowchaser

Had a few problems with pages loading funny. top of page at bottom of sceen, things being compressd, etc. but i think it was my comp rather than mT.  every thing seems fine the last couple of days


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *a -huge- top part that pauses then squishes itself to normal when loading a page? *



Definitely getting that (in bands of blue).


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Definitely getting that (in bands of blue). *



Ok, I tweaked something.  If anyone is still getting this error, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## progressivetactics

> Trying to see if its just me, or if somethings gone wonky with MT.



not sure what "wonky" is.....but everything seems to work for me.

bb


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok...I've gotted 3 reports that folks are having problems accessing the "My Account" area.

Please, test it and post here if you get any errors...what the error is would also help too.

Thanks!

(Note-Ive been unable to recreate the error in any browser)


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Ok...I've gotted 3 reports that folks are having problems accessing the "My Account" area.
> 
> Please, test it and post here if you get any errors...what the error is would also help too.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (Note-Ive been unable to recreate the error in any browser) *



I have had no porblems at all with My Account all day beingthe 7th and early 8th  of July.


----------



## Kirk

The alert doesnt' always work when I get a PM.  I'd say it works about 30% of the time.


----------



## arnisador

When I go to the most recent post in a thread, esp. when there's only one, I often end up at the bottom of the message so it isn't readable. This used to happen on occasion but has become more frequent.


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Ok...I've gotted 3 reports that folks are having problems accessing the "My Account" area.
> 
> Please, test it and post here if you get any errors...what the error is would also help too.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (Note-Ive been unable to recreate the error in any browser) *



This error persits for me.
From MartialTalk.com if I click on my account it takes me to this URL
http://martialtalk.com/usercp.php?s=

You have hit this page because the one you are seeking is either no longer online, or has been moved.
To access out Forums please click here 
To access our main site please click here or wait a few seconds to be automatically forwarded there.
Thank you.
The MartialTalk.com Staff

This is on Explorer 6 on XP.
On Explorer 6 on '98 I get the same thing.


:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, I found it, and it'll be fixed momentatilly.

There was a typo in the header for the main page (martialtalk.com) only, not the forums.

If you still have this issue, please clear your borwser cache, and shut down all browsers, then try again.

Thanks!
:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics

i never had any of those error messages or anything. I hope they don't start coming now that you tweeked it!!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

The ones I found were nothing major, simple mislinking on the main page, not within the forum itself.

Oh, a few people have asked again about popups.
My policy hasn't changed.  MT will not do popups (outside of those required by the software when you click links).
If you are getting them, please do a detailed scan for spyware on your pC, and I'd recomend a good popup blocker.  See the Computer Support forum for info on those.

Thank you!

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *When I go to the most recent post in a thread, esp. when there's only one, I often end up at the bottom of the message so it isn't readable. This used to happen on occasion but has become more frequent. *



Arnisador,

I have also had this "error" of late


----------



## arnisador

Blue bands again today (just twice).


----------



## Michael Billings

For the past couple of days I have been getting a "time out error" from rec.amazon. com, when I am opening multiple tabs and replying on a thread before they are all through opening.  I assume this is a browser glitch and I am ready to upgrade to 1.4 anyway.


----------



## kenpoevolution

Some hyperlinks created by users in their posts were having issues, but that got fixed shortly. There were also some issues with hyperlinks on user names I found in one place. One person's profile name would be displayed, but when you clicked on it, it would go to a different person's profile. This only happened once. All these things were rare occurences over the past week. 

About the  "huge- top part that pauses then squishes itself to normal" -- that happens when either the computer is low on virutal memory or when downstream rates are lagging. So, whether or not this occurs is a function of computer speed and isp speed, atleast that is my understanding. 

Also, martialtalk has sometimes been kinda slow at certain times. Don't know if it is my isp or martialtalk itself.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Issues with hyperlinks: Due to the major reorganization last Dec. internal links created prior to then may goto the wrong spot.  We're fixing em as we find them.

Also, some external links are no longer valid.  When you hit one, let us know and we will look into it.  I know one of the external FAQs is no longer valid, and I'm attempting to locate a replacement for it. 


The 'display' issues:  I've noticed some issues myself, usually when I'm doing alot of downloading or ftping.  Seems to be more of a problem with my cable connection than when I had DSL.  There were a few code hiccups that were also causing issues that I thought I'd squashed.  Let me know if it gets better or worse.


Server/network: Its still humming along smoothly, though I did hit some net congestion recently. The network issues were outside our control.  I'm hoping to boost the ram in the server as well as add an additional CPU before the end of the year, funding permitting.  More so to keep ahead of the need.

Keep me posted. though on issues.
:asian:


----------



## Shinzu

i am having trouble with the links loading from my mailbox.  is this problem happening with anyone else???


----------



## stickarts

no errors here!


----------



## Shinzu

sorry.. i got the problem fixed.  it was on my end.  no other problems with MT here.


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon

Hi,

  I don't want to bother anybody but I'm having a problem with my post count.    This is my 22nd post (I think) but it's been stuck at 15.  This is the first chance I've had to post in ages as I rarely have internet access and it might be awhile before I can post again too.  It was working for a little while today.  It went from 9 (I think) to 15 but then it just quit.

Thank you! :asian: 

Brittany :asian:


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon

Hey it went up this time!  But I still should be a yellow belt by now.  

Brittany :asian:


----------



## arnisador

Posts made in the Urusai Bar & Grill do not count toward your post count and belt ranks. Sorry! Other posts do count.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador

Cool avatar by the way.


----------



## Aikikitty

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Posts made in the Urusai Bar & Grill do not count toward your post count and belt ranks. Sorry! Other posts do count.
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin- *



Thanks Arnisador.   Quite a simple answer but also probably the last one I would have expected!   I did not know that!  I'll tell Brittany.  The other day, we were having fun doing those quizzes for her and she wanted to see her belt finally change from white to yellow and we couldn't figure out why it was "stuck".  

We got her avatar from the list of avatars that Budoseek provides if you wanted to know.  

While I have a moderater here...what does "referrals" mean in a person's profile?  I've had 0 for the longest time and some months back it changed to 1.  Weird.  Thanks.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## arnisador

It means that someone signed up for MartialTalk and indicated that they were referred heer by you. At one point we had a contest for how many referrals a person got!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador

Maybe I'll look at the Budoseek avatars! I like yours too but the dragon is really cool.


----------



## Aikikitty

Thanks for answering!    Yeah, go see Budoseek.  They have 4 pages of avatars and some of them are really neat.  I don't think the Aikido one that I'm using today is from Budoseek.  I probably found it from somewhere else.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1

Here's a weird one for ya.  I went from 2nd black with 750+ posts to 1st black with 650.  What happened to the other 100 or so posts?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

We're cleaning up some of the older threads from the locker room and general martial arts forums, and as a result post counts are dropping a bit.  They will yoyo a little bit while we sort through things.  Should settle down shortly.


----------



## theletch1

> We're cleaning up some of the older threads from the locker room and general martial arts forums, and as a result post counts are dropping a bit. They will yoyo a little bit while we sort through things. Should settle down shortly


o.k. thanks.  Didn't know what was going on.  Have I really been here long enough for some of my posts to have gathered dust? Cool.


----------



## arnisador

A couple of times in the past few days I've come to the site and had many new post markers, entered a forum and had them all reset across the whole site. It's very annoying!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Acknowledged.

New versions almost ready...few more weeks I feel at most. That should take care of alot of issues.


----------



## arnisador

Cool!


----------



## arnisador

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *A couple of times in the past few days I've come to the site and had many new post markers, entered a forum and had them all reset across the whole site. It's very annoying! *



Very, very annoying.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Is anyone else having this problem?

The current timeout is 30 minutes.  If you walk awy from the computer, or take a while to read/respond it may cause these resets.

You shouldn't have that problem though  if you are actively navigating through the site.  (In other words, if you hit "New", read a post, hit "Back" on your browser or "New" again, you should still see stuff.)

There was a short 5 minute outage last night due to the server taking a little longer than normal on a reboot required by a security update.


----------



## tshadowchaser

had a problem of not being able to access the site for a short period of time yesterday.
 message read something to the effect that the site was not found


----------



## arnisador

It's not a timeout issue for me--I go to the main page, then the forums, then a subforum, and when I enter it the new post markers are reset everywhere! It's not every time--it seems to happen more often when it's nearly 24 hours since the last time I checked the site.


----------



## Rich Parsons

I have had the time out issue only.

Nothing else, other than me clicking the mark all posts read. And that is a User Error on my part.


----------



## arnisador

Better recently!


----------



## Rich Parsons

I was editing a post recently, and the reset of the posts occured to me


----------



## Rich Parsons

Jeff, I caught your virus :~(


----------



## arnisador

It just happened to me again tonight after having had good luck for several days.


----------



## arnisador

And it happened again now.

This really makes it a lot of trouble to read the site...


----------



## Rich Parsons

7:59 PM - 8:00 PM

Clicked on MArtial Talk.com

Selected forum option.

WOuld not load. 

Double clicked again.

Had 6 new posts.

Clicked on show me new posts and search could not find any new posts.

Just thought I would give some data on what I was doing when it happened.

THe last time was an edit, that would not post, and I had to hit it twice for it to go also. Bob or Cthulhu are we experiencing any through put issues?

Just thinking out loud.

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

No outages that I'm aware of.  The site is running high on mysql usage again, so may be causing some problems...

I'm currently waiting on a quote on a new server. 

I'm also hopeful that things will improve as soon as vB3 goes gold. (They just released release candidate 4...next planned is the gold release...)

I'll try twidling a couple time outs a bit....no promises.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, I changed the timeout to 45 minutes (was 30).

Also, removed a few minor features that caused some SQL loading.


----------



## arnisador

It just happened to me again. I hadn't been on for hours.


----------



## arnisador

New post markers went out on me today for the first time in a long time. Very frustrating.


----------

